# Genny in Argos ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I've just found this Genny in Argos at £149:00.

I would like somebody with more genny knowledge than me (That won't be hard) :lol: to give me there views.

Some of my concerns would be....2 stroke which means adding oil to your petrol all the time.

I think it was 60dB/7M Is this annoyingly loud ?

Would it be sine wave with no surges or drops in output ?

Can anyone advise ? http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0184005/Trail/searchtext>GENERATOR.htm


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

i'll start, first this is the same one different colour and half the price.

red version

They are cheap for a reson, i've had a few and they are fine for very occasional use, but they are very thirsty, very inefficient and very very noisy. you wouldn't get away with using this for long on a campsite.

I used mine for powering power tools, when away from mains power, usually on building sites where noise is not so much of a problem.

ok for emergency that's about all really.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi.... It really depends on what you require, yes a 2 stroke is loud and fuel is a pain.... always listen to the unit you want to buy and see how loud it is, there's no sign of noise insulation so will be annoying to some people, next you also need to see what equipment you are needing to use the generator for.... if you need to use if for a kettle for example, then the kettle requires 2 to 3 KW to start with.... so be very careful and get advice...


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Moblee,

I have 1 of these, except it came from Lidl and was about half that price!

It works OK, is quite smoky, especially if like me, you're cack-handed with the 2 stroke mix.

Not a sine wave output, but runs most things apart from motors for some reason (no hoovering then! :lol: )

Had mine at least 5 years, spent two years on a boat being attacked by salty air, it still works.

Think you'd get 1 cheaper elsewhere.

David

ps I've got a rip-off honda copy open frame genny that i had built into my Euramobil. It's 2500w and is alright. Make me an offer! i'm coming south next week to pick up some new toys anyway.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No noisier than the french and italians i have encountered on aires.
They do not know when to turn the bloomin things off.
I carry one but have only used it for tyre warmers on track days.

Dave p


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

... also goes for the spanish.... they don't seem to care about noise over night.... seems they sleep during the day.... and party over night.... yes if you are concerned about noise well then expect to pay in the order of £1000.00 for a unit.... the best way I fund is to listen to the unit working first and not go by the figures as such all the best and enjoy your motor home....


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Argos seem to be selling either cheap or discontinued/end-of-line stuff nowadays. I bought a flash 'big name' telly off them last year. After just eight weeks it developed a fault - and was SCRAPPED! Yes - it was cheap! They wernt interested in replacing it either, i just got a refund.

I wouldnt buy a 2-stroke genny, itd be like having a moped on your doorstep whining away all the time - apart from when you were filling it, which would be frequent.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi bought one last year on offer £56 + vat identical to the one you are looking at. As others have said - noisy, smoky, runs very uneven and is a pain to start if been stood for a while, even if it has had all the Petrol removed and kept warm and dry. Would I buy another the same NO! Heard a Kipor running at Peterborough looked a better bet to me if you really need one. We only bought one because we were going to be away from electric for 5 days last year, otherwise we dont take one.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes well I do have the 1KW Kipor... and that is also noisy, the staring is fine and it is very light which I was surprised at...


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

When we do go away,.. we spend a lot of time off hook up on aires or Mhf rallies & apart from two 110 amp leisure batteries we have no other source of replenishment.
This noisy,thirsty,2 stroke genny doesn't appear to be the Answer though.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

As others have said, expensive for a chinese copu. Do not run electronic items like laptops, Flat panel TV's off them, they are inclined to knacker them!

Peter


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> As others have said, expensive for a chinese copu. Do not run electronic items like laptops, Flat panel TV's off them, they are inclined to knacker them!
> 
> Peter


Is that all generators or just this particular make as I was thinking of getting one to run my laptop when needed?
Gary


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump


A 4 stroke would be easier to fuel,would it also as a rule be quieter ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

greygit said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > As others have said, expensive for a chinese copu. Do not run electronic items like laptops, Flat panel TV's off them, they are inclined to knacker them!
> ...


I have found to my cost that laptops and generators don't like each other - I've been told the voltage adaptor thing is the "wrong sort of load".

Buy a 12v adaptor and run it off the leisure battery instead.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Make sure you go Pure-Sine wave. All too often people come to us at the shows after having a Gennie not fit for purpose with blown battery chargers, smoking vans, tv's bust etc etc.
We make sure the Planets are commissioned and tested before they go anywhere.

If anyone really wants a Kipor, we can get them for cheaper than most people, but there is a reason they are so cheap!


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Phil, Don't touch one of these with a barge pole,60 db that will be like sitting next to a vacuum cleaner :wink: and whilst you watch it running it will fall apart before you eyes,plus you will choke on the fumes .

For me. only Gennie to buy is a Honda,super quiet 100% reliable, but not cheap.

Les :wink:


----------

